# Workshop together????



## Sublight (Mar 31, 2013)

I was thinking. There are some of us (Hopefully a lot) that would like to get together and pick each others brains about fishing information. Perhaps we could get a few people together and set up something were we can talk about what we know. Mabe we could meet in a park and get some little caesars pizza or something! Here are some of my suggestions!!

1. People can bring their Flash Drives and get the numbers that i hear you guys talking about sometimes. 

2. People can give information on how to find/fish for sheepshead, cobia, etc???

3. Bring your "Chicken Coops", or Anchors to sell to other members.

4. Answer general mechanical questions, or fiberglass repair questions.

5. Perhaps if you like to dive, people can get together to split expenses and we can all go out together!

It may be a flop, but I personally thrive on new information. I would love to be able to pick the brains of people here. I also like to talk so its a good opportunity to meet new people.

Even if we dont have sometype of get-together, then mabe a specific category in the thread list that has this in it. Perhaps people can submit information, or videos and it has to be approved by a mod before its posted. We can have subcategories, it could be less of a thread and more of a how-to section of the website. 

I really hope this doesnt already exist otherwise ill feel real dumb! 

Good idea, or bad idea???


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Look for Wed night get together threads.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

That's what goes on the few times we have gone to Giligans. Gin and I hit Hemingway's for dollar fish tacos and then to Giligans.


----------

